# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Посоветуйте системик для FIFA12 в СПБ

## hant89

Посоветуйте системик для FIFA12, в СПБ, бюджет 15 тысяч рублей плюс/минус 3 штуки. Магазины, чем дешевле тем лучше. Наверное Ситилинк, Рик.

http://www.citilink.ru/configurator/q1553929/ такой конфиг норм?

----------

